# SD card reader on Toshiba Qosmio

## Phancy Physicist

The problem is that my Toshiba is not seeing my SD card when I plug it in. Any ideas out there? Here are the details.

```

07:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Device 10f7 (rev 01)

07:00.1 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8120 (rev 01)

07:00.2 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8130 (rev 01)

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              10076646  28 

atl1c                  31686  0 

r8192se_pci           482199  0 

toshiba_bluetooth       1898  0 

wmi                     7937  0 

```

```

[    1.280092] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.280336] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    1.280611] sdhci-pci 0000:07:00.1: SDHCI controller found [1217:8120] (rev 1)

[    1.281003]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1

[    1.281005]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    1.281012] sdhci-pci 0000:07:00.1: PCI INT C -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.281410] sdhci-pci 0000:07:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.281440] mmc0: no vmmc regulator found

[    1.281749] Registered led device: mmc0::

[    1.281820] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:07:00.1] using ADMA

[    1.282130] wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

[    1.282375] wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    1.282771] via_sdmmc: VIA SD/MMC Card Reader driver (C) 2008 VIA Technologies, Inc.

```

```

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=y

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDRICOH_CS=y

CONFIG_MMC_CB710=y

CONFIG_MMC_VIA_SDMMC=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=y

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_DEBUG is not set

#

# MemoryStick drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=y

#

# MemoryStick Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_JMICRON_38X=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

```

Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Thu Dec 30, 2010 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## e3k

please check your scsi settings. the "probe all LUNs" must be on.

--

i think its this one: CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Phancy Physicist,

As must SCSI Generic

----------

## Phancy Physicist

Both are set. Here is the SCSI section

```

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

```

----------

## e3k

do less /var/log/messages and press shift-F

then plug the card in is there something?

i get:

Dec 30 18:36:48 localhost kernel: sd 4:0:0:3: [sde] 3995648 512-byte logical blocks: (2.04 GB/1.90 GiB)

Dec 30 18:36:48 localhost kernel: sd 4:0:0:3: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 30 18:36:48 localhost kernel: sd 4:0:0:3: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 30 18:36:48 localhost kernel: sde: sde1

----------

## Phancy Physicist

This is also in the dmesg.

```

[    5.017483] sdhci-pci 0000:07:00.1: SDHCI controller found [1217:8120] (rev 1)

[    5.017544] sdhci-pci 0000:07:00.1: PCI INT C -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    5.017630] sdhci-pci 0000:07:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.017678] mmc0: no vmmc regulator found

[    5.017773] Registered led device: mmc0::

[    5.017899] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:07:00.1] using ADMA

```

When ever I but the card in and out the folloing gets added to the dmesg

```

[   25.840494] mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt.

[   25.840501] sdhci: =========== REGISTER DUMP (mmc0)===========

[   25.840510] sdhci: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000c401

[   25.840521] sdhci: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000

[   25.840531] sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000

[   25.840542] sdhci: Present:  0x010f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001

[   25.840552] sdhci: Power:    0x00000000 | Blk gap:  0x00000000

[   25.840563] sdhci: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000000

[   25.840574] sdhci: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000

[   25.840584] sdhci: Int enab: 0x00ff00c3 | Sig enab: 0x00ff00c3

[   25.840595] sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000

[   25.840605] sdhci: Caps:     0x01fe32b2 | Caps_1:   0x00000000

[   25.840616] sdhci: Cmd:      0x00000102 | Max curr: 0x00000064

[   25.840627] sdhci: ADMA Err: 0x00000000 | ADMA Ptr: 0x00000000

[   25.840630] sdhci: ===========================================

[   26.238063] mmc0: ADMA error

[   26.238118] mmc0: error -5 whilst initialising SD card

[   36.267992] mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt.

[   36.267999] sdhci: =========== REGISTER DUMP (mmc0)===========

[   36.268010] sdhci: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000c401

[   36.268021] sdhci: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000

[   36.268031] sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000

[   36.268042] sdhci: Present:  0x010f0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001

[   36.268053] sdhci: Power:    0x00000000 | Blk gap:  0x00000000

[   36.268063] sdhci: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000000

[   36.268074] sdhci: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000000

[   36.268085] sdhci: Int enab: 0x00ff00c3 | Sig enab: 0x00ff00c3

[   36.268095] sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000

[   36.268106] sdhci: Caps:     0x01fe32b2 | Caps_1:   0x00000000

[   36.268117] sdhci: Cmd:      0x00000102 | Max curr: 0x00000064

[   36.268127] sdhci: ADMA Err: 0x00000000 | ADMA Ptr: 0x00000000

[   36.268130] sdhci: ===========================================

[   36.665895] mmc0: ADMA error

[   36.665969] mmc0: error -5 whilst initialising SD card

```

----------

## e3k

try also some xtest with some external cardreader and a second card to exclude hw failure.

here are some links i found after 5mins googling maybe you take a look at this:

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=496485

acpi=off - http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/430220-sd-card-usb-not-mounted-suse-11-2-a.html

otherwise i would also consider opening a bug at kernel.org...

----------

